# Where does Sample Packs?



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Been recently getting more into pourovers, and interested in trying a load of different choices but not keen on buying 250g bags each time as I'm super picky with my regular espresso choice (and tend to only go for the same 2 or 3 choices) and don't want to spend so much time dialling in constantly.

I've ordered sample packs from The Barn (they do 6 35g bags of different beans) and I know Friedhats do a similar one with 100g bottles, is there anywhere else that does something similar?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Horsham Coffee Roasters do them


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Redbur do 125g taster packs

https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Had Redbur aswelll not bad


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Dear Green do a good value triple pack
https://www.deargreencoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/triple-origin-taster-pack


----------



## blackbeard (Feb 28, 2020)

Union as well.

https://unionroasted.com/products/filter-selection-4-pack

Not really sure the 50g less will help you though


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Two Chimps do them...

https://twochimpscoffee.com/product-category/coffee-samples/


----------



## horshamcoffee (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for the mention. Yeah we do 5 x 100g sample packs, always a selection of great coffee (no fillers of old crops coffees).

Or there is the 4 x 250g selection pack on the website if you'd like a bit more of each coffee to play with. These are always our best single origins covering a range of processes.

Currently offering 10% off on all orders of £20 or more with free delivery over £15. Trying to keep people caffeinated at home in this difficult time!


----------

